# Paver Patio above ground??Need help.



## lkitchings (Feb 15, 2011)

We are laying a 14' x 24' paver patio. The ground in sloped on one side, with a difference of 12" in height from front to back. We can't dig down deep enough to level it off because septic lines are underground there. Can we install two 1" x 6" composite boards (one on top of the other) and move dirt next to it and then put pavers against the board. We are "soldiering" 6" x 9" pavers as a border and then laying pavers inside the "soldiers" for the patio. I want to make sure the pavers don't start to lean outward since they are not in the ground. We really want to make the patio level because we are going to have a walkway from the patio downhill to a pier.


----------



## Scoutsout (Mar 4, 2011)

If you're planning to have 1 side of your patio sitting 12" above grade, you're going to need to build a retaining wall and 1x6 boards are NOT going to cut it. Ties or retaining wall blocks are what you're going to need, and you may need to wrap these walls around the sides of the patio to get you back to grade depending on the way the ground lies. (This is not my project and I have no affiliation with this site, but they have a good picture of what I'm talking about: http://www.megrathstonework.com/id4.html)


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You may want to look at the great sites of the major segmental retaining wall (SRW) developers (U.S. and international) since they are commonly used in conjunction with paving stones since few sites are really flat. The units shown vary slightly, but the application and idea photos can be very helpful. - they are sites for Allan Block, Anchor Wall systems, Keystone and Versalok. These products generally readily available and there are some "knock-off" units that may have some limitations and less support.

Dick


----------



## zol_Ca (Mar 24, 2011)

unless u plan on re grading the yard up to the patio on that side sticking up 1 foot then a retaining wall would be a must but if u wanna save some money extend ur base past the patio half a foot to a foot the more the better but atleast a half foot, then place dirt looking anywhere from 2'-3' or more depening on what kind of slope u want ur yard to run up to your patio at. also you can get sum snap edge from your local landscape supply store or somthing like snap edge and use 12" steel nails to hold the snap edge against your soldiers just make sure your not driving a spike anywere near a pipe for your tank


----------

